# Goodbye Steve



## stevesmum (Nov 11, 2016)

Steve passed away suddenly today. He had an issue with his teeth where he would choke and spit up phlegm sometimes. About 8 months ago he had his teeth worked on which helped solve the issue but today he had a choking episode which took him from me. I couldn't help him and I will have to live with that now. He was my main man, my P.I.C. He is survived also by his mate Cali. I pray she will be ok on her own. Steve was so friendly. He loved loved loved his craisins. This family will not be the same without him. Rest in peace Steve. You were a very special rabbit.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 12, 2016)

RIP Steve


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 13, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's never easy. Rest in peace little man, you are loved and missed by and your passing has diminished us--binky free.


----------



## HEM (Nov 16, 2016)

We are so sorry about your loss
Binky free Steve


----------

